# NEW BULK



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

Just starting a new bulking diet please amend/change where necessary. This wont be 'the ultimate diet' everyone has ever seen but its one i can easily adhere to within the confines of my working day and one I feel i could easily keep up for a sustained amount of time. But please feel free to rip it apart I'm not here to get slaps on the back but here to get results. 

Thanks,

Height: 6ft

Weight: 160lbs

Age: 27

Breakfast: bowl of oats (50g), 2 x Protein pancakes

Mid AM: Protein shake in milk, cereal bar, banana, oats (25g)

Lunch: chicken,fish or steak with handful of veg and a sweet potato

Mid PM: Protein shake in milk, oats (25g)

Tea: chicken, fish or steak with rice or pasta and handful of veg

Supper: pint of milk, 1 x bagel with honey

Thanks,


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

2005neillife said:


> Breakfast: bowl of oats (50g), 2 x Protein pancakes
> 
> Mid AM: Protein shake in milk, cereal bar, banana, oats (25g)
> 
> ...


I'm no expert about diets, and I do expect someone more knowledgable to come along and correct yourself, and me, but when I look at your diet mate, I only see 2 real meals there IMO.

Have your oats in the morning, maybe add some wholemeal toast or some scrambled eggs with milk as well.

Maybe chicken and veg sandwiches with LOW fat mayo.

RICE and chicken.

Beef, jacket potato's, flax seeds, fish oil caps, pumpkin seeds, just a few suggestions.

Also, according to your diet plan you only have 1 portion of fruit per day. . . you need 5!

None of us can really take much from your post as you havn't specified the volume of your meals, what I mean by this is for e.g. for Tea, how many grams fish, chicken, steak you consuming?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

This is my own diet, you should go and set up your own like this (using your meals, times of day your eating etc) so we can get a better understanding, and then post your diet back up.

07:00 - 100 grams fine oats with chopped banana, handfull of raisins and teaspoon of honey, 2 slices of wholemeal toast 250 ml orange juice, 50 grams casein protein shake with semi skinned milk.

10:00 - 100 grams egg fried rice, 200 grams of chicken.

13:00 - 100 grams chicken, lettuce and tomato sandwiches with low fat mayonaise and greek pro biotic yoghurt.

17:00 - 200 gram Beef steak, peas, mash potato, brocli and gravy.

19:00 - 150 gram Jacket potato w/cheese, chicken, brocli, lettuce, tomato.

21:00 - 100 grams egg fried rice 200 grams chicken.

23:00 - Tablespoon peanut butter, 50 grams casein protein shake with 100 ml s/s milk, Fish oil caps, 1/4 cup flax seeds.

Oh, also I will throw in 1 large apple somewhere in there and maybe some pineapple.


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply f.m.j.

Yea i can add the banana to my pancakes in the morning and blueberries etc and then ill have an aple and orange during the day instead and that'll up my fruit in take.

I see it as me having 3 full meals, breakfast, lunch and tea, then i have the protein shakes cos i cant eat at work. I'll fill a little detail in to make it more clear cheers

7.00am: 50g oats with 200ml semi-skimmed milk, Protein pancake (50ml milk, one tsp flour, 2 eggs, 50g myprotein whey protein choc) with banana, handful of blueberries and 1 tsp of honey.

8.00am: cereal bar

10.00am: phd pharma whey (50g) in 1 pint of semi-skimmed milk, 25g oats with 200ml semi-skimmed milk and an apple

12.30pm: 200g chicken and one medium size sweet potato with a handful of veg i.e. carrots, broc, cali etc

3.00pm: phd pharma whey (50g) in 1 pint of semi-skimmed milk, 25g oats with 200ml semi-skimmed milk and a orange

6.00pm: 200g chicken/fish or steak with a fist size portion of rice (any kind - will vary) and a handful of veg.

9.00pm: 1 pint of semi-skimmed milk and one cinnamon bagel with honey

NB: also drink water all throughout the day and i have a large portion of olive oil mixed into the pancake mix to help with healthy fat consumption.

hope this gives a little more detail.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Example diet I just wrote for someone else:

Meal 1: 50g whey, 75g oats, 5g creatine, 5g glutamine, vitamins etc

Meal 2: 200g chicken, 200g cooked rice, 100g veg, 10ml olive oil

Meal 3: 200g tuna, 200g potatoe

Meal 4: Same as meal 2

Meal 5: 6 egg omelette with 2 yolks, 100g veg

Post workout shake: 50g whey, 50g malto/dextrose, 5g creatine, 5g glutamine

Pre workout shake: 50g whey, 50g oats


----------



## Sean Byrne (Feb 2, 2009)

How many calories would that equally to?


----------

